# Blazer Torch PB-207 Group Buy - Gauging Interest



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Anyone interested in a GENUINE Blazer PB-207 Group Buy?

Blazer's website:*

http://blazerproducts.com/lighters/torch.html

*Price: *
Under $34

*Colors Available:*
Black
Camo Blue
Camo Grey
Clear
Graphite
Metallic Blue
Red
Tiger Brown
Yellow
*
If you want in on the GB, please copy the list and then add your name to it. Include your name, the color(s) and quantity of each.*

0 Confirmed Orders

1. Name, color, quantity
2. Name, color, quantity
3. Name, color, quantity

I am heading down to the Arganese cigar factory the week of the 20th, so let's close participation on January 25th.

After the GB is closed, I will tally up the totals and order the Blazers for the GB and pm all participants with the special GB ordering link.

Payment options will be Visa, Master Card, Discover, money order and Paypal.

Happy smoking my friends
~Mark

.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Linder, Clear, 1

Thank you!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ Clear 1

Thanks


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1

Thanks! :ss


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

You're evil! Am I :bn from this group buy?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1

Mark, question for you - on the newer colors can you see the fluid level at all? It looks like the bottoms are colored as well. I was wondering if you can see through the color at all?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

advil clear 1

Sorry but I'm on my iPhone and the damn thing can't copy/paste


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
6. massphatness, Graphite, 1

Thanks for taking this on!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
6. massphatness, Graphite, 1
7. Yazzie, Clear 1


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I got ya covered

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
6. massphatness, Graphite, 1
7. Yazzie, Clear 1
8. Advil, Clear, 1



Advil said:


> advil clear 1
> 
> Sorry but I'm on my iPhone and the damn thing can't copy/paste


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been wanting one of these for awhile now...thanks for the opportunity :tu 

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
6. massphatness, Graphite, 1
7. Yazzie, Clear 1
8. Advil, Clear, 1
9. Savvy, Clear, 1


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Just for a perspective, Humidor Haven has them for 37.95, under $34 would be a good deal. Not sure on the buy at this point but thanks for the offer.*

http://www.humidorhaven.com/ZSKUL10265.asp


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

5 yellow
5 red


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
6. massphatness, Graphite, 1
7. Yazzie, Clear 1
8. Advil, Clear, 1
9. Savvy, Clear, 1
10. Heatmiser, Clear , 1


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

brigey said:


> *Just for a perspective, Humidor Haven has them for 37.95, under $34 would be a good deal. Not sure on the buy at this point but thanks for the offer.*


Thanks bro! :tu

I said under $34 just so it wouldn't be a surprise to anyone, realistically, it will be closer to $32.

The final price isn't set in stone yet but will be inclusive of some overhead stuff like credit card processing fees, shipping costs to me from Blazer (which depends on the size of the GB), etc...

I have been trying for months to get a quantity discount from Blazer but they won't budge, even at 200+ lighters!

I hope this helps.
~Mark


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
6. massphatness, Graphite, 1
7. Yazzie, Clear 1
8. Advil, Clear, 1
9. Savvy, Clear, 1
10. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
11. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
6. massphatness, Graphite, 1
7. Yazzie, Clear 1
8. Advil, Clear, 1
9. Savvy, Clear, 1
10. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
11. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
12. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> 5 yellow
> 5 red


$300+ on lighters, good lord man! :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Darrell said:


> $300+ on lighters, good lord man! :r


I think that is so he can mark each one with a different decade!  Then he only uses the Red '50 for Clears, Yellow '60 for post embargo 60-69's, etc. :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
6. massphatness, Graphite, 1
7. Yazzie, Clear 1
8. Advil, Clear, 1
9. Savvy, Clear, 1
10. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
11. justinphilly, graphite 1, camo gray 1, clear 1



good idea!!! (wonder how you came up with it?? :chk:tu)


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. OZ, Clear, 1
3. dunng, Clear, 1
4. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
5. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
6. massphatness, Graphite, 1
7. Yazzie, Clear 1
8. Advil, Clear, 1
9. Savvy, Clear, 1
10. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
11. justinphilly, graphite 1, camo gray 1, clear 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. justinphilly, graphite 1, camo gray 1, clear 1
11. nosaj02, Clear, 1

Sorry Gentlemen, I have to bail.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. justinphilly, graphite 1, camo gray 1, clear 1
13. nosaj02, Clear, 1
14. butterbeezy, yellow, 1


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Would this be open to UK gorilla's as well?


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Count me in!

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. justinphilly, graphite 1, camo gray 1, clear 1
13. nosaj02, Clear, 1
14. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
15. Racer3, Black, 1


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'm in. I just need to decide a color


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm in.

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. justinphilly, graphite 1, camo gray 1, clear 1
13. nosaj02, Clear, 1
14. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
15. Racer3, Black, 1
16. SgtStriker Red 1


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Mark - will these be with or without the little safety lever thingie?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Think I'll add a yellow one to keep my red Prince company 

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. justinphilly, graphite 1, camo gray 1, clear 1
13. nosaj02, Clear, 1
14. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
15. Racer3, Black, 1
16. SgtStriker Red 1
17. Oddball, Yellow, 1


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

To anyone who is on the edge on this...get one. I bought one last year in a group buy and have never had a problem with it. :tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. justinphilly, graphite 1, camo gray 1, clear 1
13. nosaj02, Clear, 1
14. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
15. Racer3, Black, 1
16. SgtStriker Red 1
17. Oddball, Yellow, 1
18. MeNimbus, Clear, 3

I have been waiting for this GB. Thank you Mark :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

daniel2001 said:


> Would this be open to UK gorilla's as well?


I would like to know if this is open to us Canadians as well.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. justinphilly, graphite 1, camo gray 1, clear 1
13. nosaj02, Clear, 1
14. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
15. Racer3, Black, 1
16. SgtStriker Red 1
17. Oddball, Yellow, 1
18. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
19. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> 1. Linder, Clear, 1
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1
> 3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
> 4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
> ...


sorry.. i found out my wife is giving me a nice lighter for my 30th... i am dropping out..


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

daniel2001 said:


> Would this be open to UK gorilla's as well?





str8edg said:


> I would like to know if this is open to us Canadians as well.


What about me? I think I'm the only Pakistani here.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Current list:

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

justinphilly said:


> good idea!!! (wonder how you came up with it?? :chk:tu)


:hn :r



daniel2001 said:


> Would this be open to UK gorilla's as well?


Yes



Ashcan Bill said:


> Mark - will these be with or without the little safety lever thingie?


With



str8edg said:


> I would like to know if this is open to us Canadians as well.


Yes



daniyal said:


> What about me? I think I'm the only Pakistani here.


ABSOLUTELY NOT! :r (j/k of course)



justinphilly said:


> sorry.. i found out my wife is giving me a nice lighter for my 30th... i am dropping out..


:bn

.


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1

I'm in!
"clear" sure is popular. Is there some advantage to clear? (being able to see how much fuel is left I guess)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue,1,Red,1


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue,1,Red,1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue,1,Red,1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue 1


----------



## Gizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

agh I'm really tempted even tho I just picked up a couple of torches and I've been eyeballing the duponts 
...must put away the wallet...argh...is there a cut off date? I probably need another day of "mulling it over" before I break down and buy...sigh I'm soo weak lol

Clear is popular I think because you can tell exactly how much juice you got in there...as opposed to the typical bubble level indicator with a too small window or none at all


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue,1,Red,1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
__________________


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue,1,Red,1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1

_I am so damn weak. Absolutely no self control._


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue,1,Red,1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001 - clear 1

Would get two, but can't afford two right now.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhh Yeah! There's a Cheesehead color too...:cb

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue,1,Red,1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001 - clear 1
26. MarkinCA - Yellow 1


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

I hope I'm not too late?



MarkinCA said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhh Yeah! There's a Cheesehead color too...:cb
> 
> 1. Linder, Clear, 1
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1
> ...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

snowy said:


> 12. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1


Good to see you snowy! Hope things are well.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 yellow, 5 red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker Red 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue,1,Red,1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001 - clear 1
26. MarkinCA - Yellow 1
27. fpkjr -2 black
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Good to see you snowy! Hope things are well.


He is hibernating for the winter. :r


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I may have to back out of this, I'll let you guys know soon


----------



## ekash73 (Jun 20, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. [ot] loki, Metalic blue, 1
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

ekash73 said:


> 1. Linder, Clear, 1
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1
> 3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
> 4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
> ...


*Totals:*
14 Clear
4 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
9 Yellow
7 Red
6 Black
1 Tiger Brown
43 Total

Anyone feel like double checking these totals to make sure I'm not screwing up? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1

Totals

Totals:
14 Clear
4 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
9 Yellow
7 Red
6 Black
2 Tiger Brown
44 Total


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1

Totals

Totals:
14 Clear
4 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
10 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
2 Tiger Brown
46 Total

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

If it's not too late...

*Re: Blazer Torch PB-207 Group Buy - Gauging Interest*

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
Totals

Totals:
14 Clear
4 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
12 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
2 Tiger Brown
47 Total


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
Totals

Totals:
15 Clear
4 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
12 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
2 Tiger Brown
48 Total


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
Totals

Totals:
16 Clear
4 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
12 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
2 Tiger Brown
49 Total


----------



## grateful1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Does the price include shipping?


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Just as an aside, it's interesting to note that Clear and Yellow account for over half the orders. Strange considering 70% of people say their favorite color is blue. OK, I'm a dork, I'm full of useless trivia.

p


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Just as an aside, it's interesting to note that Clear and Yellow account for over half the orders. Strange considering 70% of people say their favorite color is blue. OK, I'm a dork, I'm full of useless trivia.
> 
> p


Must be a bunch of Packer fans Munkey...:ss


----------



## dsimco (Dec 31, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
Totals

Totals:
18 Clear
4 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
12 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
2 Tiger Brown
51 Total


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

grateful1 said:


> Does the price include shipping?


No, shipping will be calculated during checkout based on product weight and your specific delivery address :tu

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
Totals

Totals:
19 Clear
4 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
12 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
2 Tiger Brown
52 Total


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

rack04 said:


> 1. Linder, Clear, 1
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1
> 3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
> 4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
> ...


Thanks for the buy!


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Black, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
Totals

Totals:
20 Clear
4 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
13 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
2 Tiger Brown
55 Total


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
Totals

Totals:
20 Clear
5 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
13 Yellow
7 Red
6 Black
2 Tiger Brown
55 Total
Changed from Black to Metallic Blue


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
Totals

Totals:
20 Clear
6 Metallic Blue
2 Graphie
13 Yellow
7 Red
6 Black
2 Tiger Brown
56 Total


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Quick question: is this the version you can lock "On" for MacGyver-like emergency welding?


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> 1. Linder, Clear, 1
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1
> 3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
> 4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
> ...


Somebody help me count again! Aren't there only 12 yellow for a total of 55?

Thanks!


----------



## Chewie (Nov 2, 2006)

I counted 12 yellow (and corrected the number) and added my order:

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
Totals

Totals:
20 Clear
6 Metallic Blue
3 Graphite
12 Yellow
7 Red
6 Black
2 Tiger Brown
56 Total


----------



## Guinness (Jan 16, 2008)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
Totals

Totals:
20 Clear
6 Metallic Blue
3 Graphite
13 Yellow
7 Red
6 Black
2 Tiger Brown
57 Total


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Guinness said:


> 1. Linder, Clear, 1
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1
> 3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
> 4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
> ...


crap number 44.. thats such a bad luck number for a chinese guy.. sigh at work I drive car 4 i work with machine 114.. lol..


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
Totals

Totals:
22 Clear
6 Metallic Blue
3 Graphite
13 Yellow
7 Red
6 Black
3 Tiger Brown
60 Total


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
Totals

Totals:
22 Clear
6 Metallic Blue
3 Graphite
13 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
3 Tiger Brown
61 Total 



Looking forward to a new toy!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
47. BengalMan, Graphite 1
Totals

Totals:
22 Clear
6 Metallic Blue
4 Graphite
13 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
3 Tiger Brown
62 Total


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
47. BengalMan, Graphite 1
48. Headcrash Graphite 1
49. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
Totals

Totals:
22 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
13 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
3 Tiger Brown
64 Total


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
47. BengalMan, Graphite 1
48. Headcrash Graphite 1
49. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
50. rdcross, Clear 1
Totals

Totals:
23 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
13 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
3 Tiger Brown
65 Total


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
47. BengalMan, Graphite 1
48. Headcrash Graphite 1
49. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
50. rdcross, Clear 1
Totals

Totals:
23 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
15 Yellow
7 Red
7 Black
3 Tiger Brown
66 Total


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

SgtStriker said:


> 1. Linder, Clear, 1
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1
> 3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
> 4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
> ...


I think the total for the yellows should be 14:2

When is the buying part of this going to take place?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
47. BengalMan, Graphite 1
48. Headcrash Graphite 1
49. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
50. rdcross, Clear 1
51. Bear - Black - 1
Totals

Totals:
23 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
15 Yellow
7 Red
8 Black
3 Tiger Brown
67 Total


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
47. BengalMan, Graphite 1
48. Headcrash Graphite 1
49. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
50. rdcross, Clear 1
51. Bear - Black - 1
Totals

Totals:
23 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
14 Yellow
7 Red
8 Black
3 Tiger Brown
67 Total

You're right the Yellow total is 14. Sorry hit the wrong key. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

mostholycerebus said:


> Quick question: is this the version you can lock "On" for MacGyver-like emergency welding?


No, they revised them a while ago in order to meet regulations that would allow them to sell them to consumers again. I believe part of this was removing the lock.



okierock said:


> When is the buying part of this going to take place?


Ordering 01/25. They should arrive mid-late next week. I will then PM everyone with ordering instructions.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. fpkjr, Black, 2
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
47. BengalMan, Graphite 1
48. Headcrash Graphite 1
49. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
50. rdcross, Clear 1
51. Bear - Black - 1
52. Ghostrider - clear - 1
Totals

Totals:
24 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
14 Yellow
7 Red
8 Black
3 Tiger Brown
68 Total


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> No, they revised them a while ago in order to meet regulations that would allow them to sell them to consumers again. I believe part of this was removing the lock.
> 
> Ordering 01/25. They should arrive mid-late next week. I will then PM everyone with ordering instructions.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry, I have to pull out of the GB.
Frank

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. Racer3, Black, 1
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. -------------------
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
47. BengalMan, Graphite 1
48. Headcrash Graphite 1
49. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
50. rdcross, Clear 1
51. Bear - Black - 1
52. Ghostrider - clear - 1
Totals

Totals:
24 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
14 Yellow
7 Red
6 Black
3 Tiger Brown
66 Total


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry I have to pull out, I hate these unexpected expenses that come when you least expect it.  I adjusted the totals to reflect my departure.

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. --------------------
15. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
16. Oddball, Yellow, 1
17. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
18. OUT
19. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
20. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
21. str8edg, Clear, 1
22. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
23. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
24. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
25. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
26. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
27. -------------------
28. Daniyal, Clear, 1
29. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
30. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
31. ekash73, Black, 1
32. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
33. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
34. Munkey, Yellow, 1
35. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
36. glking, Clear, 1
37. dsimco, Clear, 2
38. rack04, Clear, 1
39. longknocker, clear, 1
40. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
41. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
42. Chewie, Graphite, 1
43. Guinness, Yellow, 1
44. R-ice, Clear 1
45. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
46. Satch, Black 1
47. BengalMan, Graphite 1
48. Headcrash Graphite 1
49. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
50. rdcross, Clear 1
51. Bear - Black - 1
52. Ghostrider - clear - 1
Totals

Totals:
24 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
14 Yellow
7 Red
5 Black
3 Tiger Brown
65 Total


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
15. Oddball, Yellow, 1
16. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
17. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
18. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
19. str8edg, Clear, 1
20. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
21. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
22. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
23. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
24. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
25. Daniyal, Clear, 1
26. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
27. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
28. ekash73, Black, 1
29. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
30. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
31. Munkey, Yellow, 1
32. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
33. glking, Clear, 1
34. dsimco, Clear, 2
35. rack04, Clear, 1
36. longknocker, clear, 1
37. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
38. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
39. Chewie, Graphite, 1
40. Guinness, Yellow, 1
41. R-ice, Clear 1
42. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
43. Satch, Black 1
44. BengalMan, Graphite 1
45. Headcrash Graphite 1
46. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
47. rdcross, Clear 1
48. Bear - Black - 1
49. Ghostrider - clear - 1

Totals:

24 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
14 Yellow
7 Red
5 Black
3 Tiger Brown

65 Total


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1
7. Advil, Clear, 1
8. Savvy, Clear, 1
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. DaKlugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
15. Oddball, Yellow, 1
16. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
17. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1
18. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
19. str8edg, Clear, 1
20. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1
21. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1
22. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1
23. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
24. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1
25. Daniyal, Clear, 1
26. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1
27. kvaughan, Graphite, 1
28. ekash73, Black, 1
29. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1
30. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1
31. Munkey, Yellow, 1
32. RHNewfie, Clear, 1
33. glking, Clear, 1
34. dsimco, Clear, 2
35. rack04, Clear, 1
36. longknocker, clear, 1
37. stevefrench, Yellow, 1
38. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1
39. Chewie, Graphite, 1
40. Guinness, Yellow, 1
41. R-ice, Clear 1
42. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
43. Satch, Black 1
44. BengalMan, Graphite 1
45. Headcrash Graphite 1
46. Headcrash Metallic Blue 1
47. rdcross, Clear 1
48. Bear - Black - 1
49. Ghostrider - clear - 1
50. Sauer Grapes - clear - 1

Totals:

25 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
14 Yellow
7 Red
5 Black
3 Tiger Brown

66 Total


If it's not too late that is.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Sauer Grapes said:


> 1. Linder, Clear, 1
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1
> 3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
> 4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
> ...


Just in time bro!

*THIS IS NOW CLOSED - ORDER IS GOING IN NOW*

I'll shoot everyone a PM over the weekend. Blazer is usually pretty quick to ship, so I'd expect them by the end of next week.

Happy smoking my friends.

~Mark


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Sauer Grapes said:


> 1. Linder, Clear, 1
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1
> 3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
> 4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
> ...


Pm's coming


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

$$$ coming as soon as you fix the Discount code. (No workee)


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> $$$ coming as soon as you fix the Discount code. (No workee)


:r fixed


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Payment sent Mark.:tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Payment sent Mark.:tu


:tpd: Thanks alot Mark.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Payment sent, thanks for running this GB Mark :tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Payment made sir. Thanks for you help and thanks for making this happen


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Payment sent!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Payment Sent! Thanks!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Payment has been made. Your order number is 3935. Thank you Mark for putting this GB together for us gorillas...:ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> $$$ coming as soon as you fix the Discount code. (No workee)


:rA frequent shopper at the "99 Cent" store...


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Payment Sent! Thanks!:tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Payment sent. Thanks for the GB on this Mark:ss:tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Payment Sent, Mark. Thanks so much!!!:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Pmt sent. Many thanks!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Order placed! Thanks! :ss


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

1. Linder, Clear, 1
2. dunng, Clear, 1 PAID
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1 PAID
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1 PAID
7. Advil, Clear, 1 *CAN'T SEND PM*
8. Savvy, Clear, 1 PAID
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1
10. Da Klugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red PAID
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1
12. nosaj02, Clear, 1
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1
14. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
15. Oddball, Yellow, 1
16. MeNimbus, Clear, 3
17. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1PAID
18. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1
19. str8edg, Clear, 1PAID 
20. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
21. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
22. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1 PAID
23. Daniel2001, Clear, 1
24. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1 PAID
25. Daniyal, Clear, 1
26. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1, Graphite, 1
27. ekash73, Black, 1 PAID
28. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1 PAID
29. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1 PAID
30. Munkey, Yellow, 1 PAID
31. RHNewfie, Clear, 1 PAID
32. glking, Clear, 1
33. dsimco, Clear, 2
34. rack04, Clear, 1 PAID
35. longknocker, clear, 1 PAID
36. stevefrench, Yellow, 1 PAID
37. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID 
38. Chewie, Graphite, 1 PAID
39. Guinness, Yellow, 1 PAID 
40. R-ice, Clear 1 PAID 
41. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1
42. Satch, Black 1 PAID
43. BengalMan, Graphite 1
44. Headcrash Graphite 1, Metallic Blue 1
45. rdcross, Clear 1
46. Bear - Black - 1 PAID
47. Ghostrider - clear - 1
48. Sauer Grapes - clear - 1

Totals:

25 Clear
7 Metallic Blue
5 Graphite
14 Yellow
7 Red
5 Black
3 Tiger Brown

66 Total


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Order placed


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Damn, I missed out.

Let me know if any extras or unpaids show up.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Order has been placed. Thanks again!


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the plug Mark... Payment has been sent


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Payment sent your way, thanks Mark


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

Payment sent! Thanks alot for this buy!


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

order placed


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

Payment sent. Thanks Mark!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

wilblake said:


> Damn, I missed out.
> Let me know if any extras or unpaids show up.


Will do Greg :tu



> *1. Linder, Clear, 1*
> 2. dunng, Clear, 1 PAID
> 3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
> 4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1 PAID
> ...


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Mark, I am going by your advice of making one order. I am waiting for the Vector butanes to come in. Please let me know when they do and I will submit my order. 

Thanks again for the GB. :tu


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Payment made. Thanks Mark. :tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*1. Linder, Clear, 1*
2. dunng, Clear, 1 PAID
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1 PAID
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1 PAID
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1 PAID
7. Advil, Clear, 1 PAID
8. Savvy, Clear, 1 PAID
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1 PAID
10. Da Klugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red PAID
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
*12. nosaj02, Clear, 1*
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1 PAID
14. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
15. Oddball, Yellow, 1 PAID
*16. MeNimbus, Clear, 3*
17. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1 PAID
*18. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1*
19. str8edg, Clear, 1 PAID 
20. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
21. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
22. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1 PAID
*23. Daniel2001, Clear, 1*
24. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1 PAID
*25. Daniyal, Clear, 1
26. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1, Graphite, 1*
27. ekash73, Black, 1 PAID
28. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1 PAID
29. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1 PAID
30. Munkey, Yellow, 1 PAID
31. RHNewfie, Clear, 1 PAID
32. glking, Clear, 1 PAID
33. dsimco, Clear, 2 PAID
34. rack04, Clear, 1 PAID
35. longknocker, clear, 1 PAID
36. stevefrench, Yellow, 1 PAID
37. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
38. Chewie, Graphite, 1 PAID
39. Guinness, Yellow, 1 PAID 
40. R-ice, Clear 1 PAID 
41. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1 PAID
42. Satch, Black 1 PAID
*43. BengalMan, Graphite 1
44. Headcrash Graphite 1, Metallic Blue 1
45. rdcross, Clear 1*
46. Bear - Black - 1 PAID
47. Ghostrider - clear - 1 PAID
*48. Sauer Grapes - clear - 1*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

paid for mine, and ordered some butane from holts. everyone raves about vector butane and i couldn't find the 5x refined one, but the 3x is here for pretty cheap. I ordered 3 bottles.

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=86678
third from bottom.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Payment sent via PP

Thanks Mark you are the Best!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I started putting together the shipping labels (now I remember why I hate GBs :r, the DC# are what they will be once they ship (hopefully by Saturday :thumbsup

*1. Linder, Clear, 1*
2. dunng, Clear, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7493 3308 3548
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1 PAID
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7491 9676 8675
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 6015 1709
7. Advil, Clear, 1 PAID
8. Savvy, Clear, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 0735 1766
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1 PAID
10. Da Klugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red PAID 0103 8555 7493 2269 5110
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID
*12. nosaj02, Clear, 1*
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1 PAID
14. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1
15. Oddball, Yellow, 1 PAID
*16. MeNimbus, Clear, 3*
17. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 7063 7460
*18. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1*
19. str8edg, Clear, 1 PAID CJ163409559US
20. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7493 2306 6261
21. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 4966 5944
22. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 9160 8982
*23. Daniel2001, Clear, 1*
24. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7493 0209 4742
*25. Daniyal, Clear, 1
26. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1, Graphite, 1*
27. ekash73, Black, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 7016 8995
28. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 3871 1713
29. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7491 8628 2914
30. Munkey, Yellow, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 2822 5954
31. RHNewfie, Clear, 1 PAID
32. glking, Clear, 1 PAID
33. dsimco, Clear, 2 PAID
34. rack04, Clear, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 7026 6318
35. longknocker, clear, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7491 7579 7153
36. stevefrench, Yellow, 1 PAID
37. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1 PAID CJ163409562US
38. Chewie, Graphite, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 8112 3228
39. Guinness, Yellow, 1 PAID 0103 8555 7493 1220 9358
40. R-ice, Clear 1 PAID 
41. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1 PAID
42. Satch, Black 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 4919 7476
*43. BengalMan, Graphite 1
44. Headcrash Graphite 1, Metallic Blue 1
45. rdcross, Clear 1*
46. Bear - Black - 1 PAID
47. Ghostrider - clear - 1 PAID
*48. Sauer Grapes - clear - 1*


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Per our PMs, I'm waiting for an item to come back in stock (should be a week or so) to pay all at once. Thanks for the patience Mark!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The Blazer PB-207s arrived today :tu

I will start boxing them up on Friday and have them all out on Sat.

Your USPS DC# will be as follows:

*1. Linder, Clear, 1*
2. dunng, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 3308 3548
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7492 5062 6057
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 2402 6370
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1 0103 8555 7491 9676 8675
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7492 6015 1709
7. Advil, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 0305 4851
8. Savvy, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7492 0735 1766
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1 0103 8555 7492 4014 0297
10. Da Klugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red 0103 8555 7493 2269 5110
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7493 1354 0610
*12. nosaj02, Clear, 1*
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 2383 6802
14. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 3451 2139
15. Oddball, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7492 9256 9091
*16. MeNimbus, Clear, 3*
17. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1 0103 8555 7492 7063 7460
*18. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1*
19. str8edg, Clear, 1 CJ163409559US
20. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7493 2306 6261
21. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7492 4966 5944
22. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7492 9160 8982
*23. Daniel2001, Clear, 1*
24. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 0209 4742
*25. Daniyal, Clear, 1
26. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1, Graphite, 1*
27. ekash73, Black, 1 0103 8555 7492 7016 8995
28. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1 0103 8555 7492 3871 1713
29. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7491 8628 2914
30. Munkey, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7492 2822 5954
31. RHNewfie, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 2431 3043
32. glking, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 3432 2561
33. dsimco, Clear, 2 NEED TO VERIFY ADDRESS
34. rack04, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7492 7026 6318
35. longknocker, clear, 1 0103 8555 7491 7579 7153
36. stevefrench, Yellow, 1 CJ163492145US
37. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1 CJ163409562US
38. Chewie, Graphite, 1 0103 8555 7492 8112 3228
39. Guinness, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 1220 9358
40. R-ice, Clear 1 LJ505800562US
41. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1 CJ163523236US
42. Satch, Black 1 0103 8555 7492 4919 7476
*43. BengalMan, Graphite 1*
44. Headcrash Graphite 1, Metallic Blue 1 CJ163523222US
*45. rdcross, Clear 1*
46. Bear - Black - 1 LJ505800580US
47. Ghostrider - Clear - 1 0103 8555 7493 0286 5281
*48. Sauer Grapes - Clear - 1*

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Order #4003 all set and paid for.

Thanks again Mark ...:tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I will start boxing them up on Friday and have them all out on Sat.

Your USPS DC# will be as follows:

*1. Linder, Clear, 1*
2. dunng, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 3308 3548
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7492 5062 6057
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 2402 6370
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1 0103 8555 7491 9676 8675
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7492 6015 1709
7. Advil, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 0305 4851
8. Savvy, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7492 0735 1766
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1 0103 8555 7492 4014 0297
10. Da Klugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red 0103 8555 7493 2269 5110
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7493 1354 0610
*12. nosaj02, Clear, 1*
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 2383 6802
14. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 3451 2139
15. Oddball, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7492 9256 9091
*16. MeNimbus, Clear, 3*
17. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1 0103 8555 7492 7063 7460
18. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1 0103 8555 7492 9296 0706
19. str8edg, Clear, 1 CJ163409559US
20. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7493 2306 6261
21. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7492 4966 5944
22. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7492 9160 8982
*23. Daniel2001, Clear, 1*
24. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 0209 4742
*25. Daniyal, Clear, 1
26. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1, Graphite, 1*
27. ekash73, Black, 1 0103 8555 7492 7016 8995
28. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1 0103 8555 7492 3871 1713
29. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7491 8628 2914
30. Munkey, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7492 2822 5954
31. RHNewfie, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 2431 3043
32. glking, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 3432 2561
33. dsimco, Clear, 2 0103 8555 7492 7198 9186
34. rack04, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7492 7026 6318
35. longknocker, clear, 1 0103 8555 7491 7579 7153
36. stevefrench, Yellow, 1 CJ163492145US
37. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1 CJ163409562US
38. Chewie, Graphite, 1 0103 8555 7492 8112 3228
39. Guinness, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 1220 9358
40. R-ice, Clear 1 LJ505800562US
41. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1 CJ163523236US
42. Satch, Black 1 0103 8555 7492 4919 7476
*43. BengalMan, Graphite 1*
44. Headcrash Graphite 1, Metallic Blue 1 CJ163523222US
*45. rdcross, Clear 1*
46. Bear - Black - 1 LJ505800580US
47. Ghostrider - Clear - 1 0103 8555 7493 0286 5281
*48. Sauer Grapes - Clear - 1*

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome, Thanks Mark:tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Payment sent.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry for the delay Mark, I was out of town on business for the past almost week and a half. PAYMENT SENT JUST NOW!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Your USPS DC# will be as follows:

*1. Linder, Clear, 1*
2. dunng, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 3308 3548
3. Pusherman, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7492 5062 6057
4. Montecristo#2, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 2402 6370
5. massphatness, Graphite, 1 0103 8555 7491 9676 8675
6. Yazzie, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7492 6015 1709
7. Advil, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 0305 4851
8. Savvy, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7492 0735 1766
9. Heatmiser, Clear , 1 0103 8555 7492 4014 0297
10. Da Klugs, 5 Yellow, 5 Red 0103 8555 7493 2269 5110
11. Snowy, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7493 1354 0610
*12. nosaj02, Clear, 1*
13. butterbeezy, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 2383 6802
14. SgtStriker, Red, 1 Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 3451 2139
15. Oddball, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7492 9256 9091
*16. MeNimbus, Clear, 3*
17. ChokeOnSmoke, Black, 1 0103 8555 7492 7063 7460
18. RPB67, Metalic Blue, 1, Red, 1 0103 8555 7492 9296 0706
19. str8edg, Clear, 1 CJ163409559US
20. Stog-a-Boy, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7493 2306 6261
21. Moosie, Metallic Blue, 1 0103 8555 7492 4966 5944
22. Ashcan Bill, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7492 9160 8982
*23. Daniel2001, Clear, 1*
24. MarkinCA, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 0209 4742
*25. Daniyal, Clear, 1
26. kvaughan, Tiger Brown, 1, Graphite, 1*
27. ekash73, Black, 1 0103 8555 7492 7016 8995
28. okierock, Tiger Brown, 1 0103 8555 7492 3871 1713
29. RenoB, Black, 1, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7491 8628 2914
30. Munkey, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7492 2822 5954
31. RHNewfie, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 2431 3043
32. glking, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7493 3432 2561
33. dsimco, Clear, 2 0103 8555 7492 7198 9186
34. rack04, Clear, 1 0103 8555 7492 7026 6318
35. longknocker, clear, 1 0103 8555 7491 7579 7153
36. stevefrench, Yellow, 1 CJ163492145US
37. Old Sailor, Metallic Blue, 1 CJ163409562US
38. Chewie, Graphite, 1 0103 8555 7492 8112 3228
39. Guinness, Yellow, 1 0103 8555 7493 1220 9358
40. R-ice, Clear 1 LJ505800562US
41. Snoman13 Clear 1, Tiger Brown 1 CJ163523236US
42. Satch, Black 1 0103 8555 7492 4919 7476
43. BengalMan, Graphite 1 PAID 0103 8555 7491 9949 7831
44. Headcrash Graphite 1, Metallic Blue 1 CJ163523222US
*45. rdcross, Clear 1*
46. Bear - Black - 1 LJ505800580US
47. Ghostrider - Clear - 1 0103 8555 7493 0286 5281
48. Sauer Grapes - Clear - 1 PAID 0103 8555 7492 3095 5115

~Mark


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, they all went out this morning EXCEPT the black ones. Apparently Blazer has the black on "back order" without telling me.

Blazer said I would have them mid week and I'll turn them out the next morning.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Ok, they all went out this morning EXCEPT the black ones. Apparently Blazer has the black on "back order" without telling me.
> 
> Blazer said I would have them mid week and I'll turn them out the next morning.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks again! :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Order placed. Payment sent. Thanks again Mark :tu


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> Ok, they all went out this morning EXCEPT the black ones. Apparently Blazer has the black on "back order" without telling me.
> 
> Blazer said I would have them mid week and I'll turn them out the next morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Mark.

For those of us that have a black and something else - should we expect two packages or are you waiting until the black arrives before shipping anything?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mark. Holy hell. that was FAST!!!
It arrived today, and Holts got my shipment out too and good news, what I ordered from holts was thought to be the triple refined stuff, but I got the 5+ refined stuff! for THREE FIFTY!!!!! so glad I got three cans! (one didnt arrive yet)


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm going to agree with Abdul here. I got mine in today as well. Very nice job Mark that was really fast. Looking forward to using it...probably will this afternoon :tu. Thanks again Mark. Great customer service


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Tried placing the order didn't go through will be faxing in the order day after tomorrow since the 5th is a holiday here...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Savvy said:


> I'm going to agree with Abdul here. I got mine in today as well. Very nice job Mark that was really fast. Looking forward to using it...probably will this afternoon :tu. Thanks again Mark. Great customer service


took me a second to figure out how to light it


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

It shipped on Saturday 02/02 and arrived today 02/04. Lots of fire power here. Thanks Mark...:tu


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine arrived today as well.

Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Got mine too! Thanks again Mark!


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

A cool yellow one was delivered today.
Thank you for the outstanding service Mark!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks again Mark. :tu


----------



## pusherman (Oct 24, 2007)

Got mine today, thanks Mark!

And damn, I could melt lead with this bad boy...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Today was a great Cigarmony filled day for me. Got my lighter. Picked up a davidoff millenium blend lonsdale, cut it with me Palio from a Cigarmony GB and lit it with this lighter 

thanks for EVERYTHING you've done for this community!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Advil said:


> Today was a great Cigarmony filled day for me. Got my lighter. Picked up a davidoff millenium blend lonsdale, cut it with me Palio from a Cigarmony GB and lit it with this lighter
> 
> thanks for EVERYTHING you've done for this community!


Great way to celebrate the _*GIANTS*_ winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Job WELL DONE. Came today. Thankxx Mark.:tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

"Blazing Fast" Shipment, Mark! Got mine today, as well! Thanks also for taking care of my hygrometers!:tu


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

Got mine today as well. Lovin' the clear! Thanks Mark!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Got mine today! Thanks Mark!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This thing is insane. I can't stop playing with it. I melted a push-pin with it 

This is on the LOWEST setting.


I'm really thinking about strapping it to my back and flying around.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Advil said:


> This thing is insane. I can't stop playing with it. I melted a push-pin with it  I'm really thinking about strapping it to my back and flying around.


Ah, try lighting a cigar with it Advil...:cb


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

been there, done that  lit up a davidoff millenium blend today with it


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol can't wait, us canadians gotta wait longer heh.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Great way to celebrate the _*GIANTS*_ winning the Super Bowl.


:tpd: NYC is giving the Giants a parade today in Midtown. Party time :bl


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Mine arrived yesterday, Thanks for the GB! :ss


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!!! Got mine today... this thing is a beast! Thanks again, Mark, for taking care of us! :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Safe arrival. Thanks Mark. Maybe I wont lose these brightly colored ones.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Used mine for the first time last night and see how this will quickly replace my Colibri due to the amount of juice it can hold and the superior flame :tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

drools MINES here .. Thanks for everything.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I just got word a few minutes ago that the black PB's are on their way but a couple of the clears are still on back order :hn

Sorry for the delay, Blazer didn't indicate that they were on back order when I ordered.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Does that mean my clear is on back order or was it already shipped if there is a confirmation number? If it was shipped, I think the PO has temporarily lost it. 

No need to replace yet, I can wait, I was just curious as we are so close to each other and shipping to me is normally "overnight" from cigarmony.


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Got mine yesterday, it was a sweet deal. Thanks Mark.:tu


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Mark,

my delivery confirmation number says it was picked up on the 2nd in VA. It's the 7th and it's still not here. I live in OH and priority shipping shouldnt take this long. Any idea?


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Mark: Sent the fax hope you received it. PM sent.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

daniyal said:


> Mark: Sent the fax hope you received it. PM sent.


Got it :tu Just waiting on the rest of the clear & black pb's to arrive



BengalMan said:


> Mark,
> 
> my delivery confirmation number says it was picked up on the 2nd in VA. It's the 7th and it's still not here. I live in OH and priority shipping shouldnt take this long. Any idea?


This is probably because the clears were on "back order" and I printed all the labels out at once. The "scan form" was scanned for all that were shipped and updated the DC status even for those that weren't shipped but were included on the scan form.

I am hounding Blazer daily for an update on when the heck they will be sending the remaining clears. The black pb-207s are on there way and I will turn them around the same day they arrive.

I apologize for the delay on the remaining black and clears, Blazer never indicated once that they would be on back order.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe today:ss:ss


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Got it :tu Just waiting on the rest of the clear & black pb's to arrive
> 
> This is probably because the clears were on "back order" and I printed all the labels out at once. The "scan form" was scanned for all that were shipped and updated the DC status even for those that weren't shipped but were included on the scan form.
> 
> ...


that would be fine if I had ordered a clear but I ordered a graphite, are those on back order too?

Thanks!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

BengalMan said:


> that would be fine if I had ordered a clear but I ordered a graphite, are those on back order too?
> Thanks!


Hi Ian,

No, the graphites are not on back order, just black and 3 clears.

I see where the problem occurred. You were on the list for Graphite but when you ordered, you didn't select "Graphite" in the color selected.

Your order came through as "Black".

I'll have it out asap!

Sorry for the confusion.

~Mark


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> No, the graphites are not on back order, just black and 3 clears.
> 
> ...


Looks like it was my fault then. I apologize as well, thanks for helping figure it out, can't wait to get it! :tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

BengalMan said:


> Looks like it was my fault then. I apologize as well, thanks for helping figure it out, can't wait to get it! :tu


No problem at all bro!

The DC # will be the same.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

Mark,

Thanks for keeping on top of things. These group buys always have a few hitches and you always keep things moving and work hard to take care of us Gorillas. 

Thanks,
Satch


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Still waiting, damn Customs:r


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The Black PB-207s just arrived!

I'll have the remain 5 people's lighters out asap. I still need the clears to arrive so I can send out Glking's clear.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## ChokeOnSmoke (Oct 30, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> The Black PB-207s just arrived!
> 
> I'll have the remain 5 people's lighters out asap.
> 
> ~Mark


WhoooooHooooo!!! :tu
Thanks Mark.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> The Black PB-207s just arrived!
> 
> I'll have the remain 5 people's lighters out asap. I still need the clears to arrive so I can send out Glking's clear.
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

Got mine today!

Although the Blazer's making me feel like an idiot; I can't get it to light. (yes, I filled it)


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Snoman13 said:


> Got mine today!
> 
> Although the Blazer's making me feel like an idiot; I can't get it to light. (yes, I filled it)


Did you flip up the child lock before pushing down on the button?


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

Wheee!!!!

Lol, thanks. Guess that says something about me..


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Snoman13 said:


> Wheee!!!!
> Lol, thanks. Guess that says something about me..


Glad I could help :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

My tracking number shows nothing?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Old Sailor said:


> My tracking number shows nothing?


Hi Dave,

They must not have scanned it. It went out on 02/02 and typically takes 7-10 days to get to Canada via Global Priority. You should see it this week.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> They must not have scanned it. It went out on 02/02 and typically takes 7-10 days to get to Canada via Global Priority. You should see it this week.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, figure its stuck in customs.:hn


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Update: I am just waiting for clear PB-207s for:

GlKing - (1) clear
Linder - (1) clear
Menimbus - (3) clear
Daniyal - (1) clear

I have contacted Blazer (again) to get an ETA on them. All others have been shipped and should have arrived (other than the shipments to our Canadian BOTLs).

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Update: I am just waiting for clear PB-207s for:
> 
> GlKing - (1) clear
> Linder - (1) clear
> ...


Mark: I just wanted to thank you for the "Best Lighter Out There"! My buddy has 10 different high dollar lighters and the only one that works every time is his Blazer!!! Thanks again for the great group buy!!!


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

I just received my Blazer today. It's a beauty! Thanks again, Mark.:tu


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Thanks Mark, figure its stuck in customs.:hn


Hey Dave. I've been in the same boat with stuff from Mark. It eventually arrived with nary a scan.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am sure I will be the last to get mine... but there is nothing new there. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Been out of town all week but my wife did say I got a package. Somehow I think she knew that already and is stating the obvious or my lighter is what came.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Got my blazer a while back. I got the tiger brown. I will say that this particular color does not have any way to see the fuel level. It works great but I don't know if its full or not.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

str8edg said:


> I am sure I will be the last to get mine... but there is nothing new there. I can't wait to see it.





> Label/Receipt Number: CJ16 3409 559U S
> Status: Into Foreign Customs
> 
> Your item is being processed by customs in CANADA. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


It's close :tu


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh boy oh BOY!!!! My lighters are out for delivery today. Good thing my daughter is off school today so it doesn't have to sit out on the front step all day!

Thanks again Mark!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I can not believe that I got mine today!!! I was not the last one after all... I ordered some extra stuff as well and everything looks so good... I can not believe that I am so excited to read an encyclopedia!! I am such a cigar geek!

Thank you sir for getting this together.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

str8edg said:


> I can not believe that I got mine today!!! I was not the last one after all... I ordered some extra stuff as well and everything looks so good... I can not believe that I am so excited to read an encyclopedia!! I am such a cigar geek!
> 
> Thank you sir for getting this together.


You ordered the MRN didn't you, I am so jealous!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

OH MAN... I only flipped thru a few pages... it is such a nice book. Expensive, but IMHO worth it. And it is much larger (size and pages) than I expected, I am happily surprised!!

< /threadjack>


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Mark,

I just got an order confirmation email and ship notice this morning. My package came earlier this week.

I hope you aren't sending out another one.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> I just got an order confirmation email and ship notice this morning. My package came earlier this week.
> 
> I hope you aren't sending out another one.


Me too  (don't think I did)


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Me too  (don't think I did)


Well, lucky for you I'm close by if you did. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Mark, got mine today.....clear, not metalic blue....it's ok, I'll keep it, Thanks for the buy...Dave


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> I just got an order confirmation email and ship notice this morning. My package came earlier this week.
> 
> I hope you aren't sending out another one.


I too just got this email. Received mine a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I got mine last week, I got sent the metallic blue instead of the graphite from the looks of it, thats ok though.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I got mine last Friday and I love them....well one is for me the other is a b-day gift for a friend


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*UPDATE:

The clear PB-207s finally arrived today.

Here is who I have outstanding, please advise if I over looked somone.

Menimbus (Jian) - Paid x 3 Clear
Daniyal - Not Paid x 1 Clear
Linder (Lance) - Paid 1 x Clear
glking (Gary) - Replacement Clear

Thanks again!

~Mark*


----------



## grateful1 (Oct 12, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> *The clear PB-207s finally arrived today.*
> 
> ...


Hey Mark,

Let me know if you have someone back out.

Thanks!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

grateful1 said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Let me know if you have someone back out.
> 
> Thanks!


LOL! This is from Feb 2008 :crazy: :rotfl:


----------

